# Blog photos news, portfolio, sales



## jtjonesphotos (Jan 5, 2012)

Jonathan Jones, a young photographer of 23 years living in France. I am a self-taught photographer who learned photography by reading books, watching tutorials and experimenting Things myself.I practice street photography , I also do portraits, landscapes, events such as baptisms and weddings and sports. I love photography because it allows us to freeze a moment of life, joy, happiness in time and  keep this moment forever. This is also why I practice a lot of street photography as well as I freeze moments  of the every day life, the  unlikely moment of something that happens maybe only once in a lifetime.I love playing with natural light to create different worlds depending on the desired report.




Blog photos news : 12.3 MégaPixels


Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=806493591&ref=profile


Portfolio: JtJones Photos


Flickr: Flickr: jtjonesphotos' Photostream


500px: 500px / JT Jones


Twitter: Twitter


artflakes: jtjonesphotos - photos and artworks by jtjonesphotos - ARTFLAKES.COM


photoshelter: 12.3Mégapixel


----------

